# Halloween City 20% off Coupon



## scubafilos (Oct 11, 2009)

This afternoon (9-10-11) I went to the Halloween City site http://www.halloweencity.com/ and they have a 20% off coupon. Happy Haunting everyone =)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I was just there the other day and signed up again for their email hoping to get one, but so far nothing. Now i've got one!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

It's 30 percent off this Sunday. You can get the current coupon on the website.


----------

